# shop der Mutter?



## Zeto (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Ich lese des öfteren das Computerteile in dem Shop Mutter gekauft wurden.
Weiß jemand um welchen Shop es sich handelt?


----------



## Rurdo (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde hier die Brain.exe einsetzen...


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. Februar 2012)

hab ich noch nie was von gehört...würde mich also auch interessieren.
und "brain.exe funktioniert nach einem unerwarteten fehler nicht mehr"


----------



## Ceyone (18. Februar 2012)

Hi,

vermutlich Alternate.
Gibt sonst nix größeres was in Deutschland als "Mutter"-Shop bezeichnet werden könnte für Computerteile.


----------



## mnb93 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube das ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage 

Bei Zack-Zack wird oft von der "Mutter" geredet und damit ist Alternate gemeint


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Ich bin seit zig Jahren in Sachen Computerkaufberatung usw. in diversen Foren unterwegs und Mod bei pcgames und hier, aber DAS hab ich bisher noch nie gehört ^^ muss ein absoluter Insider-"Gag" sein...  ich mein "Bucht" zB erklärt sich ja auch noch rel schnell von allein, auch wenn man das noch nie gehört hat, aber "mutter" ? Mir war bisher für Alternate eher der Ausdruck "Apotheke" ein Begriff, da die meist merkvar teurer als andere etablierte Shops sind/waren...


----------



## mnb93 (18. Februar 2012)

@Herbboy
"Mutter" ist auch ein sehr spezieller Begriff, da der fast nur bei Zack-Zack gebraucht wird. Oft in dem Zusammenhang "Bei Mutter ist es X Euro teurer" oder so. Das liegt eben daran, dass Zack-Zack das Liveshoppingportal von Alternate ist und somit quasi eine Art Tochterunternehmen (was es jetzt genau ist weiß ich nicht).


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Okay, wenn man sich auf ein ZackZack-Angebot bezieht, dann könnte man es natürlich auch herleiten


----------



## ph1driver (19. Februar 2012)

Kenne das auch nur von Zack-Zack, das damit Alternate gemeint ist.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2012)

Und ich hatte schon gedacht, das ist der IT-Shop im Foyer von "Hotel Mama".


----------



## rebel4life (19. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mir war bisher für Alternate eher der Ausdruck "Apotheke" ein Begriff, da die meist merkvar teurer als andere etablierte Shops sind/waren...


 
Ist das nicht Conrad?


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Februar 2012)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Conrad?


 

das einzige was ich von conrad kaufe ist kleinelektrionik wie widerstände, dioden und so zeugs. da sind die preise in ordnung


----------



## rebel4life (19. Februar 2012)

Dann schau mal zu den Chinesen, da kauf ich halt immer in Stückzahlen >500, aber es lohnt sich, für Kleinkram nehm ich entweder Elektronikläden oder Voelkner.


----------



## Apek (20. Februar 2012)

Tippe auch drauf, dass "Mutter" Alternate, bzw die "Alte Renate" ist. Ist ja bei der Tochter ZACK-ZACK, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, sehr geläufig. Da müssen ja aufgrund der Richtlinien immer so schöne Synonyme wie eben auch die "Bucht", der "Große Fluss" oder die "Gedankenfabrik" benutzt werden.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

Apek schrieb:


> Tippe auch drauf, dass "Mutter" Alternate, bzw die "Alte Renate" ist. Ist ja bei der Tochter ZACK-ZACK, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, sehr geläufig. Da müssen ja aufgrund der Richtlinien immer so schöne Synonyme wie eben auch die "Bucht", der "Große Fluss" oder die "Gedankenfabrik" benutzt werden.


 

und was ist "der große Fluss" ? 

BTW: gehäusekönig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> und was ist "der große Fluss" ?
> 
> BTW: gehäusekönig



Eher Käsekönig 
Das andere liegt wohl in Brasilien Amazon*as, *kann man schön drin baden


----------



## facehugger (20. Februar 2012)

Hey, im ersten Alien-Film hieß der Bordcomputer Mutter Bishop, mach mir den Messer-Trick (Teil2)...

Gruß


----------



## Apek (20. Februar 2012)

Wie Dr. Bakterius schon sagte, der Große Fluss ist amazon^^ Gibt da allerhand interessante Umschreibungen. Die "Gelbe/Orangene Katze" für Home of Hardware kam auch schon mal vor.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das andere liegt wohl in Brasilien Amazon*as, **kann man schön drin baden*


 

aber nur einmal, dann kommt die zukünftige handtasche meiner freundin


----------

